# On God smashing his enemies (Gregory the Great)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 17, 2020)

For God’s enemies, even though they thrive in his left hand, are smashed by his right hand, because the present life is usually favourable to the wicked but the coming of eternal beatitude dooms them.

Gregory the Great, _Excerpts from the Works of Gregory the Great on the Song of Songs. Compiled by Paterius and Bede_ (1705) in _Gregory the Great_ _on the Song of Songs _(594-98), trans. Mark DelCogliano (Collegeville MN: Liturgical Press, 2012), p. 155.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

